# Conservatism’s Funeral



## Flanders

*Media mouths jumped on The Donald’s pledge: *

Trump signs GOP’s 2016 pledge to back nominee
   Posted By Jerome R. Corsi On 09/03/2015 @ 3:05 pm

Trump vow of loyalty brings on potshots​
*The few mouths I heard somehow interpret Trump’s pledge as a plus for Jeb Bush. They tell us the things Trump once supported in order to separate him from Tea Party conservatives, but they never mention the things that Bush does support that Tea Partiers abhor. When was the last time you heard a media mouth tie Bush to Common Core, and amnesty for illegal aliens? 

Bush speaking Spanish to an audience is the best negative of all. The Donald pointed out that English is the language in this country. He should have said everybody with a public voice should speak English whenever they address an audience. Nobody gives a rat’s ass if Bush speaks Spanish in private.

As for Trump’s pledge. Should the media choice get the nomination, The Donald can easily damn him with faint praise by calling him an honorable man at conservative’s funeral: *

​


----------



## Flanders

*I love it. I think he did it just to give media mouths something else to talk about:*






Sept. 3, 2015: U.S. presidential hopeful Donald Trump holds up a signed pledge during a press availability at Trump Tower in Manhattan, New York. (Reuters)​
Though Trump signed the pledge on Sept. 3, the document appeared to show the date, “August 3/15.”​
Trump signs GOP pledge -- with wrong date
Published September 03, 2015

Trump signs GOP pledge -- with wrong date​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> The Donald pointed out that English is the language in this country. He should have said everybody with a public voice should speak English whenever they address an audience.


*The Divine Sarah weighed in with a little common sense:*

​


----------



## browsing deer

people can't be serios.   This has to be a practical joke


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> When was the last time you heard a media mouth tie Bush to Common Core,


*If this is killing Jeb Bush, it should bury John Kasich —— both big supporters of Common Core:* 



http://cdn.washingtonexaminer.biz/cache/730x420-c5841e86355940f7deccd62f51297d35.jpg

In some places, the fight against Common Core has seen bipartisan support. Teachers' unions oppose using the Common Core tests to evaluate teachers. Some conservatives say states were pressured by the federal government to adopt Common Core.

Tide shifting against Common Core
       By Jason Russell • 11/23/15 11:43 AM

Tide shifting against Common Core​


----------



## Friends

What is so bad about Common Core? That is an honest question. I do not know enough about Common Core to have an informed opinion on it. Why are conservatives so upset about it?


----------



## Faun

Flanders said:


> *I love it. I think he did it just to give media mouths something else to talk about:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sept. 3, 2015: U.S. presidential hopeful Donald Trump holds up a signed pledge during a press availability at Trump Tower in Manhattan, New York. (Reuters)​
> Though Trump signed the pledge on Sept. 3, the document appeared to show the date, “August 3/15.”​
> Trump signs GOP pledge -- with wrong date
> Published September 03, 2015
> 
> Trump signs GOP pledge -- with wrong date​


So Trump signed a pledge he wouldn't run as an independent. So what?

Trump's word isn't worth shit anyway.

 Trump again refuses to rule out independent run for president


----------



## browsing deer

Friends said:


> What is so bad about Common Core? That is an honest question. I do not know enough about Common Core to have an informed opinion on it. Why are conservatives so upset about it?


It is a set of standards on how math and english should be taught.  People think the standards are too rigid and counter intuitive. Topics are introduced too early and are over complicated. 
there are also tests which test adherence to the standards rather than getting the correct answers. 
Parents think the methods are insane and confusing.  Tests are done way too early.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Flanders said:


> *Media mouths jumped on The Donald’s pledge: *
> 
> Trump signs GOP’s 2016 pledge to back nominee
> Posted By Jerome R. Corsi On 09/03/2015 @ 3:05 pm
> 
> Trump vow of loyalty brings on potshots​
> *The few mouths I heard somehow interpret Trump’s pledge as a plus for Jeb Bush. They tell us the things Trump once supported in order to separate him from Tea Party conservatives, but they never mention the things that Bush does support that Tea Partiers abhor. When was the last time you heard a media mouth tie Bush to Common Core, and amnesty for illegal aliens?
> 
> Bush speaking Spanish to an audience is the best negative of all. The Donald pointed out that English is the language in this country. He should have said everybody with a public voice should speak English whenever they address an audience. Nobody gives a rat’s ass if Bush speaks Spanish in private.
> 
> As for Trump’s pledge. Should the media choice get the nomination, The Donald can easily damn him with faint praise by calling him an honorable man at conservative’s funeral: *
> 
> ​



Do you know what the national language is in the USA?


----------



## ABikerSailor

frigidweirdo said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Media mouths jumped on The Donald’s pledge: *
> 
> Trump signs GOP’s 2016 pledge to back nominee
> Posted By Jerome R. Corsi On 09/03/2015 @ 3:05 pm
> 
> Trump vow of loyalty brings on potshots​
> *The few mouths I heard somehow interpret Trump’s pledge as a plus for Jeb Bush. They tell us the things Trump once supported in order to separate him from Tea Party conservatives, but they never mention the things that Bush does support that Tea Partiers abhor. When was the last time you heard a media mouth tie Bush to Common Core, and amnesty for illegal aliens?
> 
> Bush speaking Spanish to an audience is the best negative of all. The Donald pointed out that English is the language in this country. He should have said everybody with a public voice should speak English whenever they address an audience. Nobody gives a rat’s ass if Bush speaks Spanish in private.
> 
> As for Trump’s pledge. Should the media choice get the nomination, The Donald can easily damn him with faint praise by calling him an honorable man at conservative’s funeral: *
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the national language is in the USA?
Click to expand...


What is the national language of the USA?  None.

Although, English is generally accepted as the norm.  Google it sometime, you may be surprised.


----------



## browsing deer

Biker sailor is right.  
I feel dirty typing that, but the truth is not always what you want it to be.


----------



## ABikerSailor

browsing deer said:


> Biker sailor is right.
> I feel dirty typing that, but the truth is not always what you want it to be.



Sucks when facts slap you in the face, doesn't it?


----------



## frigidweirdo

ABikerSailor said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Media mouths jumped on The Donald’s pledge: *
> 
> Trump signs GOP’s 2016 pledge to back nominee
> Posted By Jerome R. Corsi On 09/03/2015 @ 3:05 pm
> 
> Trump vow of loyalty brings on potshots​
> *The few mouths I heard somehow interpret Trump’s pledge as a plus for Jeb Bush. They tell us the things Trump once supported in order to separate him from Tea Party conservatives, but they never mention the things that Bush does support that Tea Partiers abhor. When was the last time you heard a media mouth tie Bush to Common Core, and amnesty for illegal aliens?
> 
> Bush speaking Spanish to an audience is the best negative of all. The Donald pointed out that English is the language in this country. He should have said everybody with a public voice should speak English whenever they address an audience. Nobody gives a rat’s ass if Bush speaks Spanish in private.
> 
> As for Trump’s pledge. Should the media choice get the nomination, The Donald can easily damn him with faint praise by calling him an honorable man at conservative’s funeral: *
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the national language is in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the national language of the USA?  None.
> 
> Although, English is generally accepted as the norm.  Google it sometime, you may be surprised.
Click to expand...


Well done, correct answer. There is NO official language. So.....

Yes, English is considered the norm for some things, but not everything, Spanish is a second language which is catching up in the number of speakers.


----------



## Flanders

Friends said:


> What is so bad about Common Core? That is an honest question. I do not know enough about Common Core to have an informed opinion on it.


*To Friends: A lot more about Common Core is available today than it was a few years ago.  These two Youtubes are informative:*

​
​


Friends said:


> Why are conservatives so upset about it?


*To Friends: The reasons are numerous. I believe that the number of objections alone will defeat Common Core.*

Gates Foundation Calls for Delay in ‘Common Core’–Based Teacher Evaluations
   Nolan Feeney @NolanFeeney
   June 10, 2014

Gates Foundation Calls for Delay in 'Common Core'–Based Teacher Evaluations​
*The United Nations is my personal objection to Common Core. See his thread:*

Common Core Is A United Nations Program | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

*Incidentally, if you delve into the United Nations you will find Bill Gates everywhere. Here’s another Gates and United Nations connection:*

Software billionaire Bill Gates, who previously has advocated the reduction of the human population through the use of vaccines, and his wife Melinda marked the 100th year since the First International Eugenics Congress in London with a “family planning” summit with abortionists and the United Nations.

Bill Gates: World needs fewer people
       Joins abortionists for 'family planning' conference on eugenics
       Published: 9/19/2012 at 4:36 PM
       by BOB UNRUH

Bill Gates: World needs fewer people​
*These threads, among many others on the topic, touch different aspects of Common Core:*

The Freaks Are Running The Institution | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Kindergarten Dropouts | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Tax Dollar Privileges | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Flanders

*UPDATE*​
*I am not going to post excerpts from Dr. Paugh’s piece. Defenders of Common Core will not read the article, while every one that I hope reads it will do so.  *

Common Core Politicizing America’s Schoolchildren
    By Dr. Ileana Johnson Paugh
    January 24, 2016

Common Core Politicizing America’s Schoolchildren​


----------

